# Dead Macbook - Need to clone HDD (Urgent)



## Guitar (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a co-worker who has a dead MB Pro. Took it to the Apple store, they said they have to send it off under warranty. Will not boot up at all. Don't have immediate access to another Mac. Windows obviously doesn't recognize the hard drive as a regular drive inside of Windows.

How can I make a image backup of the HDD on a Windows machine/with a bootable utility?


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 6, 2012)

I've had success pulling the files on a windows based system with MacDrive.  It's been a couple months ago since I last used it but I was able to pull all the files off a 80gb drive using just the trial.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah it's tough because it cannot mount natively under Windows...without something like MacDrive or another Mac you may be out of luck.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will take a look into that.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 7, 2012)

Almost any Linux distro running as root will be able to mount that drive.

http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-852144.html


----------



## Guitar (Sep 7, 2012)

I figured that might be possible since it is based off Unix, but I wasn't sure of a good cloning program. The software I usually use (Partition Magic off of the UBCD) doesn't like to copy files sometimes.

I went and grabbed my grandfather's old Mac and am transferring it using Carbon Copy Cloner right now. Seems to be working fine. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 7, 2012)

Edit: and I read the last update now. I failed


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 7, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I figured that might be possible since it is based off Unix, but I wasn't sure of a good cloning program. The software I usually use (Partition Magic off of the UBCD) doesn't like to copy files sometimes.
> 
> I went and grabbed my grandfather's old Mac and am transferring it using Carbon Copy Cloner right now. Seems to be working fine. Thanks for the posts.



You could have booted it in target disk mode and tried using a firewire cable to copy it just using disk utility. At work I have a Firewire 800 and ThunderBolt cable just for imaging and backing up Macs. If you do boot in any distro of *nix, using dd should work most of the time.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)


----------

